# Coyote Hunting Tips?



## PAwoodsman (Jan 10, 2006)

I am new at hunting coyotes, any of you veterans out there have and good tips to help me land my first song dog?

Thanks in advance for any and all tips


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Find you some coyotes, I know they are almost everywhere, but find some traks and stuff. Go out at night and listen to see if you hear any howling and hollereing. Then the best thing to do is go there. Only thing you can set up and call anyway, but if there are no dogs in the area you wont have as good a luck...


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

go out at night and try locating with a locater. Then go back right before the sun comes up, or in the evening


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

:withstupid:

Best way to do it!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Sneak into the area very quietly and don't move much. Most of the coyotes I have had shots at or have seen killed have already been within a few hundred yards of our setup. You CAN get real close to them without them knowing if you pay attention to being stealthy.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I didnt even notice Killadoe posted the same thing as me...oops. Bgoldhunter, who you calling stupid :withstupid:


----------



## PAwoodsman (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks gents, I will give that a try first thing this weekend

:beer: 
cheers


----------

